# Möchte geworben werden



## get-to-da-choppah (13. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Erstmal etwas über mich: ich bin 21 Jahre, möchte wieder in World of Warcraft einsteigen und suche dafür: Dich!
Mein Ziel ist es (zumindest) 3 Charaktere zu leveln, da ich gerne 1 Tank, 1 DD und 1 Heiler hätte.

Es gibt einen Haken: meine Onlinezeiten sind ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich bin an Wochentagen zwischen 08:30 und ungefähr 17:00 online.
Ich würde gerne auf einem deutschen Realm spielen (vorzugsweise ein PvP Server)
Ich werde meine Keys und meine Spielzeit natürlich selber bezahlen.

Also dein Ziel ist es min. 3 Charaktere zu leveln?
Du hast änhliche Zeiten in denen du online bist? (zwischen 08:30 und 17:00)
Dann adde mich in Skype (get_to_da_choppah)


----------

